
The Doomsday Invention: Will AI bring us utopia or destruction? - greeneggs
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/doomsday-invention-artificial-intelligence-nick-bostrom
======
brianclements
Just like any technology, it depends on the morals of those who invent it
first and/or control it. The real question is this: should it be closed or
open source?

